# Could a high pressure automated car wash cause errors for LKA?



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Went through a high pressure automated car wash at a gas station and about 20/30 minutes later I’m driving home with 12 bags of mulch in the back, and all the sudden I get Error: Lane Keep Assist not available. This is deactivated now, if I try to do it through the MIB or on the AID through the steering wheel it say LKA is currently not available. The orange light on the AID comes on when I try to enable now. The orange triangle did show up when it just decided to s the bed. 

Road Sign Display now shows an error instead of the standard warning it had before. Trying to test the camera since I know it’s related to the radar by enabling HBA and it apparently isn’t throwing errors. That I can turn off with coding so not too worried about that at the moment. 

Is it possible the wash and the 30 degree temp swing may be the cause of the issue? I’m wondering if water got in causing the issue since, I haven’t done any changes in those modules for many months. 

Just in case anyone asks, I did clean the emblem that houses the radar by hand after just in case something was impacting it and the same with the camera. 

Here is what I see:










Gave back my friends laptop and VCDS cable about an hour before this happened so I don’t have the ability to scan until later this week. Hoping that with the Tig sitting overnight and tomorrow with higher temps the error clears. Ugh, Murphy’s Law!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I get this same thing driving in heavy rain, in both the Tig and Art. Quite common actually.

Would recommend just waiting until it dries off, shutting the car off, and restarting. Should be fine.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I know I had this happen with heavy snow covering the front, but didn’t expect this from what I’m hoping is the power wash. It’s over 5 hours later and no change. Here’s hoping to a pleasant surprise in the morning or later in the day as the temp is supposed to get in the 50s here. 

So you’re thinking it’s the power washing? I will admit this one I drove through seemed much stronger than the one I use up in western PA when visiting the in-laws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well moment of truth this morning and same errors. I hope this isn’t related to my windshield replacement this past July and something with the seal. FCC is working since I did get the white cars with the ! mark between them.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Even with the dash showing this right now:










Car-Net health shows this still while on the drive:










I’m wondering if I just go in, view the error and clear I’ll be good. Either it clears and doesn’t come back, or I clear it and comes right back. 

Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Strange that your light assist is still working. That makes me suspect it isn't the camera but maybe a coding issue. Make any weird changes in A5 lately?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Strange that your light assist is still working. That makes me suspect it isn't the camera but maybe a coding issue. Make any weird changes in A5 lately?


No changes to A5, the only items changed yesterday about 3 to 4 hours before this error popped up was going into 4B, Byte 12 and turning Highway light back on and 09 to make the inner tails be brake lights when just DRLs are on so all lights are on during breaking during daylight. 

Even after sitting in warmer weather still get Error: Dynamic Road Sign Display, but no orange triangle on the dash. That only shows up if I try to turn LKA on. 

Going to grab the codes and then clear the error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No changes to A5, the only items changed yesterday about 3 to 4 hours before this error popped up was going into 4B, Byte 12 and turning Highway light back on and 09 to make the inner tails be brake lights when just DRLs are on so all lights are on during breaking during daylight.
> 
> Even after sitting in warmer weather still get Error: Dynamic Road Sign Display, but no orange triangle on the dash. That only shows up if I try to turn LKA on.
> 
> ...


Strange. SD was getting the road sign error (instead of limited) when he switched his nav type to the "high" variant. But I imagine you haven't done that. 

Maybe it's a calibration issue due to the mulch in the trunk? I wonder if the car was leaning in the back which caused the camera to think it was out of alignment because it was pointing up too high?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Strange. SD was getting the road sign error (instead of limited) when he switched his nav type to the "high" variant. But I imagine you haven't done that.
> 
> Maybe it's a calibration issue due to the mulch in the trunk? I wonder if the car was leaning in the back which caused the camera to think it was out of alignment because it was pointing up too high?


Haven’t done that. Funny you mention that, I was wondering the same thing, since I did have 12 bags of mulch in the back. To get it all to fit there was more weight on the driver side than the passenger side. The error did pop up when I was going down a gradual grade when I was at a stop. 

Since Car-Net reports no issues with driver assistance, I’m thinking just clearing the codes should resolve the issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Haven’t done that. Funny you mention that, I was wondering the same thing, since I did have 12 bags of mulch in the back. To get it all to fit there was more weight on the driver side than the passenger side. The error did pop up when I was going down a gradual grade when I was at a stop.
> 
> Since Car-Net reports no issues with driver assistance, I’m thinking just clearing the codes should resolve the issue.
> 
> ...


I would take it to the dealer before you clear. Could be something wrong and if you clear the codes, they won't fix it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> I would take it to the dealer before you clear. Could be something wrong and if you clear the codes, they won't fix it.


I was planning to grab the error codes for LKA and then clear the codes. Either it’s truly out of whack and they pop right back or it’s good to go after clearing. If it comes right back I’ll schedule with the dealer. 

Since I was starting to wonder did the off balance loading of the mulch contributed and freaked the system out. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So cleared the code, but came right back. Looks like I’ll need VW to recalibrate. Ugh!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So cleared the code, but came right back. Looks like I’ll need VW to recalibrate. Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's camera problem. Camera has 2 calibration - static and dynamic. Static calibration need after replacing camera, dynamic - self calibration on road.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01, so it does sound like the 12 bags of mulch being loaded unevenly to get them in the back caused the issue? Think the dealer will charge? I did have the windshield replaced last year so I know insurance covers this for a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Go to the dealer and play dumb. If they give you a hard time and want to charge you, then call insurance and blame the windshield replacement to cover the cost. My .02¢


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I can also remind them it took two days to calibrate since the tech didn’t realize the one thing needed to complete the calibration was a required firmware update to their system. Took the foreman to notice, and it honestly popped on two minutes into my drive after loading up the Tig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Vasia01, so it does sound like the 12 bags of mulch being loaded unevenly to get them in the back caused the issue? Think the dealer will charge? I did have the windshield replaced last year so I know insurance covers this for a year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what mulch.......


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well sh!t I mentioned that in my service request through the dealers online service scheduler. Not overly worried since it honestly happened two minutes after hitting the road loaded down. Funny thing my wife doesn’t mind the error since LKA makes her car sick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Well sh!t I mentioned that in my service request through the dealers online service scheduler. Not overly worried since it honestly happened two minutes after hitting the road loaded down. Funny thing my wife doesn’t mind the error since LKA makes her car sick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


rookie mistake. rule #1. play dumb


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yep, epic fail on my part. Oh well, I’ll see next week. They’re cool since I’ve had my changes in place before the windshield got replaced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Look what my buddy found:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Look what my buddy found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it's likely coincidentally related to the windshield replacement


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> So it's likely coincidentally related to the windshield replacement


Yep even though it was calibrated, probably a combination of the replacement of the windshield, dealer failing to calibration multiple times due to missing a required firmware update with ADAS and the uneven load of the mulch. Freaked out the system. Especially since I haven’t touched what controls the camera and all VCDS tweaks that relate to the camera were performed way before the windshield was replaced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tomorrow morning drop off to get this issue fixed. Guess I’ll print out this technical bulletin to take with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Tomorrow morning drop off to get this issue fixed. Guess I’ll print out this technical bulletin to take with me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how'd it go?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> how'd it go?


Calibration will be covered under warranty. Sadly they have a small shop, so even though dropped off at 8 am, when called at 1 it wasn’t in the shop yet. Needed the car by 3:30. Told them I had the windshield replaced last July, calibration had issues since they didn’t update their firmware, told them the scenario of the mulch and that within a minute of driving LKA showed an error. Gave them the code so they know it’s the dynamic coding and there’s a technical bulletin for those that have had their windshields replaced. Totally understanding and at check in this will be covered under warranty. Dropping it off again Thursday so the calibration will be done, they want to make sure the rear isn’t out of alignment so going to check that while it’s in the shop. If it is that’s $130. Rather they check since I do basically a long road trip once a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well f me the mulch was so heavy my rear alignment is jacked, warranty coverage out the window. $190 for rear alignment and about $560 for camera recalibration. Steering throwing an error, so now hoping rack and pinion isn’t f’d. Service advisor thinks it’s probably due to the alignment and since it was a short drive I’m probably fine but need to be aware of the possibility that rack and pinion may need to be fixed. If that’s the case, I’ll start a claim with insurance. 

For sh!ts and giggles and to keep somewhat of my sanity, I calculated the weight I had in the back. So average bag of mulch is 20 lbs, that’s 240 in the back. Day I picked up the 12 bags, they were water logged due to rain the day before. Water logged bags are approximately 40 lbs and that puts me to ~480. 

320 of that was primarily on the driver side, the remaining 160 on the passenger side. 

Next time I’m renting a Home Depot truck. Can’t win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Well f me the mulch was so heavy my rear alignment is jacked, warranty coverage out the window. $190 for rear alignment and about $560 for camera recalibration. Steering throwing an error, so now hoping rack and pinion isn’t f’d. Service advisor thinks it’s probably due to the alignment and since it was a short drive I’m probably fine but need to be aware of the possibility that rack and pinion may need to be fixed. If that’s the case, I’ll start a claim with insurance.
> 
> For sh!ts and giggles and to keep somewhat of my sanity, I calculated the weight I had in the back. So average bag of mulch is 20 lbs, that’s 240 in the back. Day I picked up the 12 bags, they were water logged due to rain the day before. Water logged bags are approximately 40 lbs and that puts me to ~480.
> 
> ...


That is a major bummer- sorry rehein; Maybe you'll get lucky and it will not be that bad, but I agree to go through insurance worst case.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> That is a major bummer- sorry rehein; Maybe you'll get lucky and it will not be that bad, but I agree to go through insurance worst case.


Thanks! Yea kick in the nards. Tried to quote me $1300 for just the rear alignment and ADAS calibration. Told him that’s 1300, when I paid $570 to have the cameras recalibrated during the windshield replacement and there’s no way a rear alignment costs $630. I went in showed him the receipt from July for recalibration and reminded them they had my ride for an entire day and a half since the tech was stumped why the calibration was failing. The shop foreman discovered the equipment didn’t have the latest software. Told him you line up some sensors with a reflective matrix screen and a tech let’s the software get to work (I know it’s more than that but honestly to a certain degree). He agreed it was hard to justify when I paid only 570 before. He’s hoping and think being a short drive the rack and pinion error being thrown is due to alignment and will clear. Asked my buddy to send my last two scans so I can see the error and I’ll throw that up here for review. I’ll pay $700 out of pocket and lesson learned, but if I hit 5 to 6K, it’s insurance time to cover the rack and pinion plus out of pocket alignment/recalibration. 

What a cluster as I rock a Nissan Kick, what a turd with a half ass AID:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here’s the error:


Address 44: Steering Assist (J500) Labels:| 5Q0-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5QM 909 144 B HW: 5QM 909 144 B
Component: EPS_MQB_ZFLS 173 1081 
Coding: 911F0000
Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00447
ASAM Dataset: EV_SteerAssisMQB 015157
ROD: EV_SteerAssisMQB_015.rod
VCID: 50F972379A6EF207197-8004

1 Fault Found:
24320 - Steering 
C10AC 07 [009] - Mechanical Failure
[Belastungszähler hat 99% überschritten Belastungszähler hat 100% erreicht]
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 20
Mileage: 31030 km
Date: 2019.11.20
Time: 12:43:01

Motor status: 01
System status: Driving mode
Supply voltage: 11.50 V
Temperature: 23.0 °C
KFC: 5F
KFA: 00 00
Environmental conditions: 5F
uAdSensI_U1V2Filtered_gdu16: 1.20 V
uAdSensI_U5VFiltered_xdu16: 0.00000 V
uioUdNotFilt_xdu16: 11.69 V
uAdSensI_SwitchedKl30_xdu16: 11.59 V
NoInitCause_AsicSens: [0x00] ASC_CTRL_SAS_NO_ERR
NoInitCause_RackPos_Rohwert: 00 00
RP_VALCNTSAV: not activated
RP_DIAGJOB: not activated
RP_RPS: not activated
RP_KMN_RACKPOS_SET: not activated
RP_STARTUP: not activated
RP_L2PLAUSI: not activated
RP_INDEXPLAUSI: not activated
RP_WHLSPDPLAUSI: not activated
RP_RUKUCNTR: not activated
RP_UNDERVOLT: not activated
RP_CNTERR: not activated

I’ll see if there’s one from a more recent scan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Googled and I found this:

https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?16154-Persistent-Steering-Assist-fault

Looks like a fault in the ground/fuse. It’s persistent and I’m sure this is what they’re seeing. I’d clear this every time and it would always come back. No change in driving and no dash lights. Think it’s worth asking the service advisor if this is the code they see? This code was present when I cleared the LKA error that popped right back confirming I needed recalibration of the camera. The steering malfunction comes back when you drive, not when sitting. I don’t want them seeing this since it’ll come back and tell me I need a new rack and pinion when it’s really a fuse issue. 

Vasia01, you ever seen this persistent malfunction? Thoughts on how to proceed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Or do I let them see this malfunction code in the steering module, and let them go through GFF (Guided Fault Finding) on their own with the VW mothership?

I don’t want them to interpret this as needing a rack and pinion when it’s persistent, and I can show it’s been there since November 2019 and even farther back. It’s even there when the camera error was scanned and cleared. The camera error immediately returned but steering malfunction did not since I was parked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So initial scan from 1/12/2019 @ 2,102 miles had that same steering malfunction referenced so it’s definitely not due to the mulch. So just going to need rear alignment and camera calibration out of pocket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> So initial scan from 1/12/2019 @ 2,102 miles had that same steering malfunction referenced so it’s definitely not due to the mulch. So just going to need rear alignment and camera calibration out of pocket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad the rack is good. I was getting worried they were going to try and lead you on and say it needed to be done when it really didn't.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Glad the rack is good. I was getting worried they were going to try and lead you on and say it needed to be done when it really didn't.


Oh man, it’s still in the shop. Sent the code yesterday and service advisor still hasn’t compared. Even added the link so they could see the potential resolution. Tech comes back and tells him my rear bulb is out. I ask this the driver side reverse light, because if that is what the tech is seeing I had the rear light swapped for a rear fog, stand down on that. 

Then tells me the steering code came back, and I again said yes it comes back on when you drive the car not when just turned on. Check the code I gave you with what you’re seeing. It’s been there since 1/12/19 upon initial scan of my vehicle. I doubt it’s a new rack and pinion, as mentioned it’s a fuse issue per link I sent. Then tells me he didn’t think that’s the case but will confirm. Now since that codes been there since 1/12/19, he’ll have it covered under warranty. 

New rack and pinion covered under warranty, so won’t be back until early next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Oh man, it’s still in the shop. Sent the code yesterday and service advisor still hasn’t compared. Even added the link so they could see the potential resolution. Tech comes back and tells him my rear bulb is out. I ask this the driver side reverse light, because if that is what the tech is seeing I had the rear light swapped for a rear fog, stand down on that.
> 
> Then tells me the steering code came back, and I again said yes it comes back on when you drive the car not when just turned on. Check the code I gave you with what you’re seeing. It’s been there since 1/12/19 upon initial scan of my vehicle. I doubt it’s a new rack and pinion, as mentioned it’s a fuse issue per link I sent. Then tells me he didn’t think that’s the case but will confirm. Now since that codes been there since 1/12/19, he’ll have it covered under warranty.
> 
> ...


I doubt the car even needs a rack. They're prob just trying to get a warranty payout for the work. And most likely they'll cause additional issues doing something as complex as that. VW service is horrific imo.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea makes me nervous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Well f me the mulch was so heavy my rear alignment is jacked, warranty coverage out the window. $190 for rear alignment and about $560 for camera recalibration. Steering throwing an error, so now hoping rack and pinion isn’t f’d. Service advisor thinks it’s probably due to the alignment and since it was a short drive I’m probably fine but need to be aware of the possibility that rack and pinion may need to be fixed. If that’s the case, I’ll start a claim with insurance.
> 
> For sh!ts and giggles and to keep somewhat of my sanity, I calculated the weight I had in the back. So average bag of mulch is 20 lbs, that’s 240 in the back. Day I picked up the 12 bags, they were water logged due to rain the day before. Water logged bags are approximately 40 lbs and that puts me to ~480.
> 
> ...


damn dude thats horrible - sorry to hear that. Hopefully everything comes out okay in the end and it doesn't end up costing an arm and a leg.

This is a perfect example why I always play dumb and keep my mouth shut. Same theory when it comes to police applies to the stealership, less is more and the more i open my mouth the worse it gets for me.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

DanSan said:


> damn dude thats horrible - sorry to hear that. Hopefully everything comes out okay in the end and it doesn't end up costing an arm and a leg.
> 
> This is a perfect example why I always play dumb and keep my mouth shut. Same theory when it comes to police applies to the stealership, less is more and the more i open my mouth the worse it gets for me.


Thanks, sounds like the rear was out pretty bad so it’s a lock they would have asked about how that came about. My service advisor has been good with covering the rental and tomorrow swapping it out for a loaner. Parts showed up today for the rack and pinion, so crossing fingers that is all good with installation. 

Lesson learned about water logged mulch, next time just use Home Depot’s truck or have it delivered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks, sounds like the rear was out pretty bad so it’s a lock they would have asked about how that came about. My service advisor has been good with covering the rental and tomorrow swapping it out for a loaner. Parts showed up today for the rack and pinion, so crossing fingers that is all good with installation.
> 
> Lesson learned about water logged mulch, next time just use Home Depot’s truck or have it delivered.
> 
> ...


Is this all resolved?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Is this all resolved?


Nope, hoping to get it back today. The humidity sensor was faulty, so they’re replacing that under warranty also. At some point yesterday couldn’t reach the car by Car-Net so I imagine they were doing that portion. As of noon could get back in touch with the Tig and see it’s still in the bay with the driver side window down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So all work is done, I had to give the tech permission to drive the vehicle 30 miles to clear any codes from the rack and pinion replacement. Unfortunately my service advisor was out today, so he will have to prepare the paperwork tomorrow morning. It’ll be nice to be back in my ride. Since advisor is out, don’t know the official cost of the alignment ($190) plus LKA calibration (unknown). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Had mine throwing errors tonight after driving in the rain


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ve had it happen in a snow storm, but ~500 lbs of mulch threw mine out. Car is done, but service advisor has been out so paperwork is complete. My buddy was at VW picking up his ride. Here’s my car ready to roll at 3 pm. 










Here it is ready to roll at 7 pm










They cleaned it up nice, right before my wallet gets cleaned out for the most expensive mulch purchase ever, ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Back in my ride, essentially everything is back to factory. Majority of my coding is gone, so going to spend hours getting everything back to how I liked it. The tech was apparently concerned so much they fixed my rear fog . Hoping it’s just coding, but he said he fixed the bulb. 

Side note steering has a solid feel so maybe there was something truly going on with that malfunction code. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Back in my ride, essentially everything is back to factory. Majority of my coding is gone, so going to spend hours getting everything back to how I liked it. The tech was apparently concerned so much they fixed my rear fog . Hoping it’s just coding, but he said he fixed the bulb.
> 
> Side note steering has a solid feel so maybe there was something truly going on with that malfunction code.


Sorry to say it, but your experience with that dealer just sounds awful. First they don't want to warranty a clear warranty job. Then they drag you along because your advisor was out. Then when you finally get it back they remove your rear fog and reset your coding. Just terrible.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Actually wasn’t that bad, my service advisor did right. I’m just glad I had the codes to show, so there wasn’t the assumption that my knucklehead move with that much weight in mulch was related. I could even prove to him I know it’ll clear, but once you drive off it comes back. I understand VW America’s stance, but he worked to get it covered after I pulled scan logs. Also saw I had a faulty humidity sensor (that code has been there as long as the steering malfunction), so that was done under warranty also. Only issues was how long to get the parts, and having to wait a couple days to essentially get it back. My advisor apparently got the stomach bug that’s been going around in this area, and he was the one that needed to close out the paperwork. I had a loaner Tiguan since last week, so no big deal. They paid for my rental, and for having to wait an extra day to get my ride knocked off ~$100 off the bill. 

Since I lost most of my coding my buddy and I are wondering if there was a software update with the installation of the rack and pinion. Once I can get his laptop this week, going to scan and compare. Then get back to coding. He’s suspecting that’s probably why I lost my coding. Just wish the tech hadn’t gone the extra mile to “fix” the rear fog. No big deal, just code the Euro Switch to tell it I have a rear fog and code the light to being a rear fog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Are you back up and running with all your coding re-done?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> Are you back up and running with all your coding re-done?


Yea, back to the way she was and updated the doc I was working on so others can enjoy additional features/functions. Next up just need to buy a right hand drive sun visor and maybe tint the rear tails. You?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea, back to the way she was and updated the doc I was working on so others can enjoy additional features/functions. Next up just need to buy a right hand drive sun visor and maybe tint the rear tails. You?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see you're back in business! I haven't done much besides the SSPL recently. But still enjoying the car. 6 months and 2565 miles haha.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just crossed 23K, 1 year and 2 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWchangeover12 (May 5, 2019)

i was considering purchasing a Tiguan for my wife but this has me kind of uneasy, I have had Subaru Forester's with eyesight and LKA- Loaded them all up and never had a problem... That does not seem much weight for a SUV


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VWchangeover12 said:


> i was considering purchasing a Tiguan for my wife but this has me kind of uneasy, I have had Subaru Forester's with eyesight and LKA- Loaded them all up and never had a problem... That does not seem much weight for a SUV


I’m just guessing but doesn’t the forester have a deeper back and no third row? I’ve moved 12 bags of dry mulch before, but water logged mulch is at a minimum double the weight. I didn’t balance the load while the car was already on an angle (Home Depot garage is on an angle). Doing rough calculations I probably moved 500 lbs or a little over in the rear (I have a three row model). Let’s say 320 lbs was on the driver side and 180 on the passenger side. I don’t care if it’s a Tiguan or not, but the third row weight, plus ~500 lbs loaded unevenly in a small SUV isn’t designed for those loads. Now a two row model could probably handle the weight better. Side note the bags were so water logged I had pools of water on the tarp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWchangeover12 (May 5, 2019)

Correct the forester has no third row but I have had 12 bags in there but they were dry,. Thanks that makes me feel better


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea, dry no issue. Water logged, third row, and all the other variables with loading equals most expensive mulch ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

